# Uber Ratings are Stuck, and I Rated Myself Too!



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I don't know what is going on with the ratings this week, but it seems I'm in the grey. Ratings have not budged all week, and I have seen this happen.

Maybe I have diplomatic immunity now?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

My overall has been going up, down, up & yes down again. Missing 5 star ratings from riders rating me at end of ride. Total lifetime trips differ from profile count. And bull crap goes on. Welcome to the age of crap programmers.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I think uber updated the ratings program. Last week I was. 487 with a 93. 5. 0. 0 2 breakdown 


Then I jumped up to 4.9 with a 95 4 0 0 1 breakdown. I’m guessing they. Got rid of obvious pax who rate poorly and I’m gu as rating will update later this week in an attempt to eliminate rating revenge by pax and drivers


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I don't know what is going on with the ratings this week, but it seems I'm in the grey. Ratings have not budged all week, and I have seen this happen.
> 
> Maybe I have diplomatic immunity now?


No.
Uber is waiting for you to stand on the x
Before releasing the piano.

( this Uber Forum Moment is brought to you by A.C.M.E. SAFES.) ( beep beep)


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> My overall has been going up, down, up & yes down again. Missing 5 star ratings from riders rating me at end of ride. Total lifetime trips differ from profile count. And bull crap goes on. Welcome to the age of crap programmers.


My lifetime trips also differ from my profile count. Maybe those are the ratings that Uber has excluded as part of the 180 days change. Those are the riders who habitually give low ratings.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I gave myself 5 stars yesterday, with a $10.00 tip holding a new rider's phone. Later, somebody sitting next to me gave 5 stars with a $5.00 tip.

Both tips showed up, but no ratings

Also I feel the need to mention, that the rider app is full of adware and junk distorting normal view!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I gave myself 5 stars yesterday, with a $10.00 tip holding a new rider's phone. Later, somebody sitting next to me gave 5 stars with a $5.00 tip.
> 
> Both tips showed up, but no ratings
> 
> Also I feel the need to mention, that the rider app is full of adware and junk distorting normal view!


Not only that, FUber is up to something very shady. 
So, here is the low down. I have 3 phones with the Driver app on them. I can open the app on all of them but only log on on one. 
Surges are not created equal, an the android I can disable location services, so FUber thinks I am parked, I then log off and log back in on the I phone, drive from one end of town to center. 
Here is where the android shows a surge where I am actually log on with the iPhone, while the iPhone is showing NO surge. 
The new FUber bend over so I can really put it to you 180 different ways!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I gave myself 5 stars yesterday, with a $10.00 tip holding a new rider's phone. Later, somebody sitting next to me gave 5 stars with a $5.00 tip.
> 
> Both tips showed up, but no ratings
> 
> Also I feel the need to mention, that the rider app is full of adware and junk distorting normal view!


As part of Uber's 180 days of change they said the rating you give a rider will not reflect in the rider's app immediately. This is to give the driver some comfort that a rider won't rate you low in retaliation.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> As part of Uber's 180 days of change they said the rating you give a rider will not reflect in the rider's app immediately. This is to give the driver some comfort that a rider won't rate you low in retaliation.


This still does not explain why I can't see anything.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> My lifetime trips also differ from my profile count. Maybe those are the ratings that Uber has excluded as part of the 180 days change. Those are the riders who habitually give low ratings.


My lifetime trips under the ratings tab has always been different than what is in my profile. The difference has not changed with the ratings up/down fiasco of late.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Still no change at all; not even complaints.

Im starting to think Uber broke the navigation to put me in the grey, like diplomatic immunity.

I'll be breaking 4000 trips before my first year is up, so I'm a real money maker for Uber. 

I'm on the team!


----------

